# Canned Tuna Warning



## KiDNotorious (Mar 2, 2004)

I saw this report on the news yesterday that CANNED ALBACORE tuna had "extremely high amounts of Mercury" and that not more than 2.5 cans should be consumed a week for the average person, and 1 can for a pregnant woman.

Chunk Light tuna has been reported to have much lower amounts of Mercury.

Ill try to look for the article on this, I usually eat a can of tuna (albacore) a day, great source of protein.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Its all hype.  And chunk light tastes like cat food!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ Good thing that bodybuilders know this for a while. Some time ago everybody were going crazy on the tuna. Then mercury showed up and then we switched to the chicken crazy. _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its all hype.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its all hype.  And chunk light tastes like cat food!




I'm willing to bet cat food tastes better.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its all hype.



Can you be more specific and provide some links and data for us?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

No I cant.  But you go ahead and be scared, while I eat my tuna, like I have been for years.


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 2, 2004)

the documentary didnt really say anything about men eating albacore, but mostly on pregnant women because of birth defects resulting from a High Mercury intake.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, I have been doing a little research... And KiD is right.  Most of the articles I am reading are mentioning small children, pregnant women, and women who plan to become pregnant.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

> *New Government Fish Tests
> Raise Mercury Concerns*
> 
> New Food and Drug Administration (FDA) data show mercury contamination of fish is more serious than federal scientists previously assumed. Tests on mercury in fish found that four species ??? canned albacore tuna, grouper, sea bass and bluefish ??? have higher average mercury levels than historic data used by the FDA in developing its mercury health advisory, according to an analysis by the Environmental Working Group. EWG obtained the data through the Freedom of Information Act.
> ...


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.mercurypolicy.org/       Look at the Left hand side under

"Important Report! Hot Topic!"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Again... All I see is this concerning pregnant women, small children, and women who plan on becoming pregnant in the near future.  Where is the info, that it will harm a healthy adut male?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

Guys, this is VERY old news.  Like, well over a year old.  Do a search on IM here and we've had alot of articles on it.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 2, 2004)

It's just as harmful to a male adult as it is to anyone else. A fetus and a really young child maybe at more risk because their immune systems aren't as rugged. Mercury will hurt anyone period. I eat six cans a day. I haven't noticed anything, but maybe I'll die tomorrow who knows.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

I guess I'm going to change my screen name from I'm trying to I'm dying cause I eat at times 6 cans a day.


----------



## Flex (Mar 2, 2004)

My mercury must be through the ROOF then. I'm on probably a good 3 year straight 1-can-a-day tuna streak, and it aint breaking any time soon........


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 2, 2004)

You know people watch gas prices and things and get pissed off when they go up and happy when they go down, but I am that way with tuna. When there is a sale and prices are down I am loading up. I will go to all of the grocers in town to see who has the best tuna prices. Is that crazy or what! And I hate canned tuna! But hey for 65 grams of protien in 2 cans, you can't beat that.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 3, 2004)

I've always been a CHUNK LIGHT eater... 

MEOW!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Reg brown tuna is N A S T Y! IMO Once you go to white albacore, you cant go back....


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 3, 2004)

wel obviuslee tha tona havant infekted mee yit.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Does tuna in oil make anybody else gag? 

I opened one of those today and I could tell it was in oil as I drained it and I just dumped it..  Cant eat that shit


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Reg brown tuna is N A S T Y! IMO Once you go to white albacore, you cant go back....



i agree, but dah brown tuna is all us po' folk can afford.

So when i eat albacore its like i'm fine dining


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

I can't afford Albacore, so being poor really does have it's good points!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 4, 2004)

Because of mercury factors I refuse to use tuna or fish in my diet. 


MERCURY

Mercury is a toxic metal with significant effects on the thyroid.  There is ample evidence that mercury leaches from dental amalgam fillings and contributes to thyroid disease and anemia.  

While large doses of mercury can induce hyperthyroidism, smaller amounts can induce hypothyroidism by interfering with both the production of thyroxin (T4) and the conversion of T4 to T3.  

Mercury disturbs the metabolism of copper and zinc which are two minerals critical to thyroid function.  Gray hair can be an indication of mercury accumulation, more so in females than males.

Mercury causes disruptions to the immune system functioning and promotes the production of IgG and IgE autoantibodies which also are involved in autoimmune thyroid disease.

Different forms of mercury, organic or inorganic, have different effects on the thyroid.  Milk and quite likely estrogen cause an increase in the absorption of mercury.

Mercury has a very long half-life in the body with a duration of perhaps many years and has been found in cancerous tissues.

Selenium is the key mineral which protects the body from mercury toxicity.  One study showed that cilantro (Chinese parsley) helps remove mercury from the body and protects the body from pre-cancerous lesions.

As the following article indicates mercury gets into our bodies in a variety of ways including vaccinations. Perhaps the negative effects we see from vaccines are at least partially the result of toxic metals. The association of autism with vaccinations may be related to mercury toxicity. Thimerosal is the mercury-containing preservative that was used in contact lens solutions. Hopefully there are no more of these solutions on the market but if you use contact lens solutions, check the label.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 4, 2004)

> As the following article indicates mercury gets into our bodies in a variety of ways including vaccinations. Perhaps the negative effects we see from vaccines are at least partially the result of toxic metals. The association of autism with vaccinations may be related to mercury toxicity. Thimerosal is the mercury-containing preservative that was used in contact lens solutions. Hopefully there are no more of these solutions on the market but if you use contact lens solutions, check the label.



Just had to comment on the vaccine info.l  *Unfortunately, the scare of autism and its association between MMR (containing thiomersol) vaccines was based on one single study involving 12 children.*  Subsequent studies all show no association.  Some studies where whole countries or states increased their MMR vaccines showed a decrease or no increase in autism.   A study by Gillberg and Heijbel (1998) examined the prevalence of autism in children born in Sweden from 1975-1984. There was* no difference in the prevalence of autism among children born before the introduction of the MMR vaccine in Sweden and those born after the vaccine was introduced. * Still, they now have thiomersol free vaccines (except flu vaccines)  and the rate of autism has not diminished.



> Pediatric Bulletin
> MMR and Autism: Suspect or Superstition?
> 
> 
> ...



Here are some more studies http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/469129

Here is an even better link by the CDC (center for disease control) summarizing all the studies. http://www.cdc.gov/nip/vacsafe/concerns/autism/autism-mmr.htm#2

Where I used to live, where MMR was not prevalent, measles induced blindness  and encephalopathy and mental retardation was rampant.  Mumps induced infertility in men and lets not forget rubella induced fetal TORCH syndrome, a big cause of mental retardation and birth defects  in pregnant women of their fetuses

By the way, I avoided all fish while pregnant.  Canned chicken is good!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 4, 2004)

Mercury keeps me regular.


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 4, 2004)

Mercury makes my shit stink, or may that's the tuna. Either way, my wife and kids won't let me eat it anymore. I've turned to salmon instead.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

I love tuna, the Chicken of the Sea kind tastes the best though- IMO.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

My motto is: "If it smells like fish, Eat It!"


----------



## plouffe (Mar 4, 2004)

Mercury is good as hell for you.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 4, 2004)

I heard that it will make your penis shrink!


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 4, 2004)

chunk light isnt that bad if u squeeze out all the oil and add some mayo n onions. Of course albacore is better but it costs more.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd worry more about a thermometer breaking off in your mouth.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 6, 2004)

How can I tell which Tuna is albacore? I'm loads of asdas smart price tuna in my cupboard I bought a whole box of it earlier in the year


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

Albacore it white.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> I guess I'm going to change my screen name from I'm trying  to I'm dying cause I eat at times 6 cans a day.





That is the funniest thing I've heard.......meeee toooo


You know, maybe there is mercury in the tuna -- whoooo caaares!!!

People have been eating tuna for EVER.....I don't see that Arnold or Dexter or Lee have died yet and I seriously doubt that the rest of us will either.


----------

